# my new P229R



## bandj524 (Nov 25, 2013)

my new 229 time to go to the range.
[URL=http://s19.photobucket.com/user/bandj524/media/SigP229R.png.html]


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice. Always liked the 229.


----------



## bandj524 (Nov 25, 2013)

I think it is a good compromise between a HD gun and a EDC.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice! The 229 is a great gun!!


----------

